# Moving to Dubai



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

Can someone please advise me about moving to Dubai.

I am offered a job to work for a financial company and i was wanting someone to tell me what is it like to livei n Dubai?

People?
Food?
renting?
transport?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Before all that, I'd be asking about the financial company. I heard a truly vile story just yesterday about one of Dubai's more infamous "advisors".


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Osman Ali said:


> Can someone please advise me about moving to Dubai.
> 
> I am offered a job to work for a financial company and i was wanting someone to tell me what is it like to livei n Dubai?
> 
> ...


People - be prepared. Dubai is very famous as so many people here with different nationalities.

Food - depends on your taste buds, but u can find almost same as evrything in the world except for pork (only few) but so many restaurants and bars everywhere!

Renting - depends on the location and which type of accommodation u prefer.

Transport - Metro is very accessible and taxi's and bus' are available as well.

Enjoy and Have fun!


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

brixybaby said:


> People - be prepared. Dubai is very famous as so many people here with different nationalities.
> 
> Food - depends on your taste buds, but u can find almost same as evrything in the world except for pork (only few) but so many restaurants and bars everywhere!
> 
> ...




I am looking to rent a room sharing, sharing a villa for a flat. what are the prices like?


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Osman Ali said:


> I am looking to rent a room sharing, sharing a villa for a flat. what are the prices like?


Go and check www.dubizzle.com you can enter which location, budget, room or sharing etc. You can find it there.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been there but there is not really flat sharing but room sharing. I don't fancy the idea of myself sharing a room with someone else. I'd prefer to flat share where I would have my own room. 

What do you think is decent in a 2000 budget per month?

Blackberry? Add please 2 7 F 4 C 6 5 1


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Before all that, I'd be asking about the financial company. I heard a truly vile story just yesterday about one of Dubai's more infamous "advisors".


What company was it and what did you hear about the advisor?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Osman Ali said:


> What company was it and what did you hear about the advisor?


There are known companies here whose sole aim is to prise out as much cash from people, as ruthlesslessly as possible. They have a huge turnover of staff and those that stick at it are as heartless as their bosses. Less financial advise and more a boiler room.


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> There are known companies here whose sole aim is to prise out as much cash from people, as ruthlesslessly as possible. They have a huge turnover of staff and those that stick at it are as heartless as their bosses. Less financial advise and more a boiler room.


What are those companies called?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Osman Ali said:


> What are those companies called?


It would be better if you asked about the company offering you the job.


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> It would be better if you asked about the company offering you the job.


I'd rather not, If you let me know what companies they are? What do you do in Dubai?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Osman Ali said:


> What do you do in Dubai?


Run a small business and try to avoid lawsuits with immoral companies.

Best of luck.


----------



## Osman Ali (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Run a small business and try to avoid lawsuits with immoral companies.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks mate. Maybe we can meet up and you can tell me more about Dubai?


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

*make dubai ure city*

Hey Osman, 
I think dubai has enough to offer....whatever youre looking for you can find. its an easy life, stress free....so might be worse the try....a good site i found is mydubaimycity will give you a better perspective of DUbai....and its all videos which is great!
Good luck on ure decision!



Osman Ali said:


> Can someone please advise me about moving to Dubai.
> 
> I am offered a job to work for a financial company and i was wanting someone to tell me what is it like to livei n Dubai?
> 
> ...


----------



## M1key13 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re-locating To Dubai*

Hi

I am due to re-locate to Dubai in Jan 12.

I have been offered a package of 220'000 dhs per year and was wondering if people thought that was enough to live a good life style with.

I am going to be working in the recruitment industry.

They are providing me with accomadation for the first 3 months and afetr that need to find my own place to live.

Any advice on anything else would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

*good salary for DUBAi*

Its a good salary for Dubai nowaadays, but it surely depend on where you will live, if youre coming alone or with a family, and how much of a spender you are...cause one thing is certain there are plenty of ways to spend money here!



M1key13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am due to re-locate to Dubai in Jan 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## M1key13 (Nov 22, 2011)

elleaime said:


> Its a good salary for Dubai nowaadays, but it surely depend on where you will live, if youre coming alone or with a family, and how much of a spender you are...cause one thing is certain there are plenty of ways to spend money here!


I am coming on my own, i have a friend who is already out in Dubai and he said i should be looking to live on the Palm?!

Is the law really as strict as people say so: no kissing in public, holding hands etc?

How easy is it to find your own place or lease a car?

Would you say the cost of living is similar to living back in the UK?


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

M1key13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am due to re-locate to Dubai in Jan 12.
> 
> ...


I think its a good offer thinking that u have free accommodation


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

Osman Ali said:


> I have been there but there is not really flat sharing but room sharing. I don't fancy the idea of myself sharing a room with someone else. I'd prefer to flat share where I would have my own room.
> 
> What do you think is decent in a 2000 budget per month?
> 
> Blackberry? Add please 2 7 F 4 C 6 5 1


2000aed? then u have no choice but to share, usually u can get 1 room for 3000/mo but u share the flat. goodluck!

Sorry no BB, only Skype


----------



## brixybaby (Nov 20, 2011)

brixybaby said:


> I think its a good offer thinking that u have free accommodation


oops free for 3 mos., well still not bad though, it all depends on ur lifestyle and where you prefer to stay, if u said, in palms then its bit expensive. check some sites or google properties for rent near ur workplace


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

*no kissing no loving*

Hey there
The Palm is good but i would suggest the greens, its much nicer there. as for kissing and makeout sessions, well you cant really make out passionately on the beach in the mall or in a club...but you can do what what you want at home..althogh they have weird regulations, its not as crazy as people think...people have normal lives here.
Ive been here for 3 years, from Montreal, Canada, and yes...life here is slightly more expensive then canada but cheaper then europe.....
to lease a car, all you need is a driving license and its pretty easy.
you can check out this website mydubaimycity which will give you a better overview of the country.... if youre coming for 1 to 2 years, this would be a fun experience!



M1key13 said:


> I am coming on my own, i have a friend who is already out in Dubai and he said i should be looking to live on the Palm?!
> 
> Is the law really as strict as people say so: no kissing in public, holding hands etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## M1key13 (Nov 22, 2011)

so as long as your not crude with anything you should be fine, i have heard some stories about being arrested for holding hands in public etc. 

How long have you been out there for? Where do you live?

How much would a 2 bed apartment cost you in the greens compared to the palm?


----------



## elleaime (Nov 22, 2011)

ive been in dubai for 3 years now, almost 4 in june actually.
I right now live in Downtown which is pretty pricey but will be moving to the greens.
I have an apt in Marina that im renting out a 1 bedroom apt i rented all furnished for 60,000 AED per year.
A one bedroom unfurnished apt in the greens can vary between 48-60K, a 2 bedroom 75-85K
I dont the exact prices for the palm but i know its fairly more expensive. Check on dubizzle the have some listing.hope this helps!


----------

